# Too much humidity????



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Is it possible to have too much humidity in a tank??? Just wondering because my frogs seem to like it a little bit more dry.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

maxdendros said:


> Is it possible to have too much humidity in a tank??? Just wondering because my frogs seem to like it a little bit more dry.


Too much - yep

Incorrect humidity (and lac of air movement) can combine for respitory diseases.


I cycle Leucs and Tincs down to @ 55% humidity for a few weeks to a month sometimes...


----------



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

I've also heard that Leucs sometimes prefer it a little more dry, and then when you increase the humidity you can get them to breed more readily. I was watching the Tropical Experience DVDs the other day and the humidity levels where never 100%. Sometime around 70-90 so it is not always so wet unless you are trying to mimic rain all the time. There is a rainy season and a dry season. Good ventilation is also good for plants as well as the frogs. I learned the hard way with many of my bromiliads, overwatering and creating root rot. Now when I mist the tanks, I often do not water the plants. A good hygrometer can be picked up at Petco and let you know where your humidity level sits.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

You could check this site; www.DendroBase.de
All in German unfortunately, but they include a graph of climatological data from the site of origin of a lot of dendrobatids to the species description.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Leucs are found near brush and high grass and can be in fairly dry environments.

That said I think many people keep their tanks too humid. I have 1/3 screens on my tanks and mist maybe once a month. 

The only tanks that get more (automated misting) are the ones with mosses, orchids and broms that require the water. Its for the plants, not the frogs.


----------



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> You could check this site; www.DendroBase.de
> All in German unfortunately, but they include a graph of climatological data from the site of origin of a lot of dendrobatids to the species description.


Google translate will help you with that website.

Google Translate


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

If your humidity gage reads 99% constantly do you really need to mist the tank at all? I have a running water feature in there as well.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

only if there are plants and mosses that NEED to get a soaking/dry out period

I mist maybe 3x a week.... MAYBE 

No problems with the orchids or mosses at all, and the frogs respond well to the mistings with instant calling

With the pleurothallids some dendobiums and bulbophyllums, its important that their roots and surrounding substrate get at least 3x a week watering, some more,so if you have these in your viv, maybe just a directed stream from the spray bottle towards their roots is all you will need, and you can forego the rest of the viv


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I would also check that gauge, I have had the exo terra ones read incorrect right out of the package.

Dan


----------

